# Colorado Models Old Time Gas Stations



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been waiting patiently for the Old Time Gas Stations to be produced....I used to go to one of these with my parents when I was a kid.....I was wondering if anyone has heard anything......


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't know Bruce was making one but I did see he has a new barn kit available! 
http://coloradomodel.com/default.htm 

-Brian


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

You need an enlarging ray gun for this HO scale model



















Although how old time are you looking for?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make your own.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have enough trouble putting kits together what with two left hands and no opposing thumbs.....


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Eaglewings ironcraft has a couple. 
Steve 

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/view_gallery.php?gallery=new&id=1


----------

